
Apples Hands Hackers Secret iPhones in a Bid to Boost Security, Sources Say - ig0r0
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/05/apple-is-giving-out-hacker-friendly-iphones-plots-mac-bug-bounty-sources/
======
Qw3r7
Theyve been doing this for quite some time now. They have been known already
to hire insiders of the hacking community back when jailbreaking was
mainstream.

------
saxatrumpet
I am interested to see what becomes of this program and rather or not it is as
beneficial for everyone as it appears in the article.

